# Underwater Macro Video - Canon 5d Mark II



## Mantadude (May 30, 2013)

Hello all:

I wanted to share an underwater macro video I made. You can see it here:

https://vimeo.com/66974789

This is the 5 minute version. I also have a 3 minute version that won first place in the SEA International Video Competition. It was filmed strictly with a Canon 5d Mark II, and a 100mm USM Macro lens. I also used a Subsee +10 underwater wet diopter. Some of the things in the video are incredibly small. The seahorse you will see, is about the size of a grain of rice.

Curious to see what your impressions and thoughts are. So please feel free to share any comments.

Thanks,
Dustin

www.oceanshutter.com


----------



## Click (May 31, 2013)

Hello Dustin.

Great video. Well done. Very interesting to watch all those sea creatures.


----------



## Mantadude (May 31, 2013)

Click said:


> Hello Dustin.
> 
> Great video. Well done. Very interesting to watch all those sea creatures.



Thanks for watching it!

Dustin


----------



## Vossie (May 31, 2013)

Very beautiful. Great job. Some of the creatures remind me of the movie The seas strangest aquare mile. The Seas Strangest Square Mile. on Vimeo


----------



## Mantadude (May 31, 2013)

Thanks for watching and sharing that film. Lots of behavior!
Dustin


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 31, 2013)

Wow, now that is really amazing!


----------



## Mantadude (May 31, 2013)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> Wow, now that is really amazing!



Thank you for watching it and the kind comments!
Dustin


----------



## Jim Saunders (May 31, 2013)

The cephalapod changing colours stood out, which is saying something.

Jim


----------



## Mantadude (Jun 3, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> The cephalapod changing colours stood out, which is saying something.
> 
> Jim



Yes cuttlefish are fascinating to watch. The especially like my bright lights to hunt with. Thanks for watching Jim.

Dustin


----------



## caMARYnon (Jun 3, 2013)

Amazing colourful world. Excellent work. Some superb hunting scenes. I really liked it.


----------



## eyeland (Jun 3, 2013)

Amazing video.. makes me want to get down there asap, but I think it will have to wait for my financial situation to improve a bit 
What kind of setup are you using?
What depths was this film shot at?
Anyways, congratulations and keep up the good work!


----------



## Mantadude (Jun 3, 2013)

caMARYnon said:


> Amazing colourful world. Excellent work. Some superb hunting scenes. I really liked it.



Thanks. Hunting and feeding behavior is very difficult to capture, fish aren't exactly the most cooperative subjects when you have 4000 lumens on them! 

Dustin


----------



## Mantadude (Jun 3, 2013)

eyeland said:


> Amazing video.. makes me want to get down there asap, but I think it will have to wait for my financial situation to improve a bit
> What kind of setup are you using?
> What depths was this film shot at?
> Anyways, congratulations and keep up the good work!



Underwater shooting is very expensive indeed! I read alot here on canon rumors that people complain when new bodies are released...shooting underwater, you not only have to worry about the body, but also a new housing, which most are around the $3k area. I house 5d markk ii in the cheaper ikelite housing. But in this film, I have used 2 sola 4000 lights, 1 sola 2000 with the spot light. I also use a subsee +10 diopter that is a wet flip on, that magnifies the 100 macro lens. The depth of field is tiny, so I use magic lantern to help with the focus. I also use a xit404 tripod with twist clamp legs.

You can check out more of my videos and my wifes underwater photography at www.oceanshutter.com

thanks again for watching he video and your kind comments

Dustin


----------



## Mantadude (Jun 4, 2013)

eyeland said:


> Amazing video.. makes me want to get down there asap, but I think it will have to wait for my financial situation to improve a bit
> What kind of setup are you using?
> What depths was this film shot at?
> Anyways, congratulations and keep up the good work!



I forgot to answer your depth question. Everything is at different depths. Some only 15 feet others 90 feet. Average is probably 40-50 feet though.


----------



## Mantadude (Jun 10, 2013)

Had a PM asking if I used Magic Lantern. Yes I do. I mainly use it for the focus peaking. As Macro is very hard to focus and the peaking is tremendously helpful.


----------

